# HANGZHOU | Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub | 400m | 1312ft | 320m | 1050ft | 300m × 2 | 984ft × 2 | 250m × 3 | 850ft × 3 | 200m | 656ft | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

South plot

320 + 300 + 2 x 213 m





































2021-12-01 by 847003960


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

I really hope this is not the final design


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

germanicboy said:


> I really hope this is not the final design


Why? The design is great! It's very clean and has a nice break in the symmetry. The entrance looks majestic, but I understand that the almost deconstructionist shape can bother some people!


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

WiseSupernova said:


> Why? The design is great! It's very clean and has a nice break in the symmetry. The entrance looks majestic, but I understand that the almost deconstructionist shape can bother some people!


This design is great? It's rather ugly in my opinion


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

It's a bit strange, for sure... but I like its uniqueness.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

If they want to build a skyscraper with a hole they should replicate this masterpiece 🤩


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

amazing design, i like buildings with holes.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

germanicboy said:


> This design is great? It's rather ugly in my opinion
> View attachment 2458473


GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

resembles a finger with finger nail or a bottle opener as well. I still really like it.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> resembles a finger with finger nail or a bottle opener as well. I still really like it.


KillerZavatar, I also like the hole, but the top should be flat to provide space for a helipad


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

The complette skyline looks really nice, it looks chinesse and also modern. I love this project.    Such a thing would stand even in Beijing.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

【杭】建设纪实——杭州云城北综合体 | 400m+300m+249.5m+249.5m | 桩基 - 第61页 - 杭州 - 高楼迷摩天族 - 手机版


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
this render reminds me strongly greenland dalian  
















DALIAN | Greenland Center | 518m | 1699ft | 108 fl | On Hold


OFFICIAL RENDER Developer: Greenland Group Architect: To be unveiled Construction start: 2010 Renders from the local TV You can see the Wanda project on the left, whose tallest tower has 220m. Greenland's secondary towers are likely to be 2x240m~ and 2x160m~ according to this...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> this render reminds me strongly greenland dalian
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike Dalian Greenland, these bad boys will definitely rise


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Unlike Dalian Greenland, these bad boys will definitely rise


one more advantage: there will be many buildings being built in hangzhou. dalian has just one greenland project


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

A little bit of a teaser of one of my next big Sketchup projects


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> this render reminds me strongly greenland dalian
> 
> 
> ...


One of my all-time favorites. RIP


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 847003960 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> One of my all-time favorites. RIP


lets hope dalian will boost again soon


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> *Posted by 847003960 on Gaoloumi:*



HOLY MOLY!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 847003960 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by rib168123 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

everyone, please, take a look at this thread, this building in wuhan has been inspired in hangzhou west railway buildings 
















WUHAN | Puyang Building | 263m | 58 fl | U/C


2021-10-02 by 汐凉




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

And a look at the north side of the station... posted by 847003960 on Gaoloumi


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

"399"

*Why must you hurt me in this way*


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

could have been worse for example "399.99"


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

kunming tiger said:


> could have been worse for example "399.99"





thestealthyartist said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


no problem, a 399-meter building is much better than a 299-meter building, I think this way


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 09 by 13858117046


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is popular now to build huge buildings around high speed rail stations in china


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> View attachment 2619563
> 
> A little bit of a teaser of one of my next big Sketchup projects


Two months later, a couple of design flaws fixed, and a whole lot of Chinese internet surfing later, I am beyond excited to say that the Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub is COMPLETED!!!













Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub | 3D Warehouse


Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub is a massive mixed-use infrastructure complex under construction in Hangzhou, China. The main structure is the Hangzhou West Railway Station and it will be surrounded by a total of 8 skyscrapers with the tallest one rising to a height of 400 meters (1,312 ft)...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

DANGGGGGGG THAT IS COOL


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 28 by holy01

300m


















320m


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 28 by holy01

300m









400m


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Some pics of the station itself

2022-03-28 by holy01


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 06 by 847003960


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

🌇 🌇 🏙 🏙 🏯 🏯 😍 😎 💕 🌺 🗻 🚝🚝🚝🚅🚅🚄🚄
This is my first thread post on the Hangzhou West High Speed Rail Station intergrated skyscraper developoment. These 3 aerial xigua video screenshots capturing the project are only a day or a few days old. There's been great progress on the station concourse building and the excellently designed arched building that forms the south entrance. The real progress however is that right now proper excavation and construction has just started on the basements of the all the future towers including the supertalls that form the integrated station development.



https://www.ixigua.com/7087506611194823182?logTag=e843a7c259704d4e689e


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

A Chicagoan said:


> *Posted by 847003960 on Gaoloumi:*


Dalian Greenland Center, Wanda One, some of my favorite designs include this top crown structure, but they all failed, I hope we can finally get a design like that out, even if this one is not my favorite example of the design. The overall layout of the whole district is among my favorites though, two uneven twin towers, both utilizing very nice design variations.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> Dalian Greenland Center, Wanda One, some of my favorite designs include this top crown structure, but they all failed, I hope we can finally get a design like that out, even if this one is not my favorite example of the design. The overall layout of the whole district is among my favorites though, two uneven twin towers, both utilizing very nice design variations.


indeed, I also always dream for a 3-hole shanghai world financial center building in china


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 鹿佶


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Symmetry doesn't fit Chinese aesthetic, good if all towers have slightly different heights and designs


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi, a chinese twin buildings that I like a lot: nanchang greenland  








by TSFH on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-01 by xuemian168


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Hangzhou West Railway Station is slate for its opening!






*Hangzhou West Railway Station is near Completion - 即将完工的杭州西站*








by 宏歌  on 500px








by GONG政柯 on 500px








by GONG政柯 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.09.06








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Angela.c on 500px








by XueMian168 on 500px





​


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 15 by 秋刀鱼大炮

East side









300m plot









West side


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-22 by 847003960 

North complex 










South complex


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 28 by 847003960


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

That's a deep foundation, must be for a supertall


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Munwon said:


> That's a deep foundation, must be for a supertall


Which one? There’s like 4 😂


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

they should be thicker, in my opinion


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Which one? There’s like 4 😂


Should be the second supertall UC. One on the southside.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 09 by 秋刀鱼大炮


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Found an HD Rendering of the entire site. It's going to be quite an impressive complex when completed!


杭州哪个板块发展潜力最大？从这份新出炉的TOD布局触摸杭州未来……


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

400 meter building foundation is almost done!


http://imgur.com/a/OsyKhYk


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Best of the best! Love this project!


http://imgur.com/a/Y44hlgU




http://imgur.com/zGxgupp




http://imgur.com/NmEaHFU




http://imgur.com/91aKTuD




http://imgur.com/NmEaHFU


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^
for some reason, this configuration of building reminds the Jedi temple 😁 😁
Hangzhou west station miss a lot a tower in the middle 😁😁









__
https://www.reddit.com/r/StarWars/comments/g6phes


----------

